# Carving in the house



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

I am slowly getting into relief carving. I am in the process of designing a table that tilts and all that good stuff. I am considering placing it inside my home in what I call a mudroom. The rooms main use now is for me to take off my boots and other dirty clothes after work. My main concern is dust. I feel I will be generating shavings more than dust. I would take projects out to the shop for sanding and such. I have a shop vac that does not get much use anymore so I figure I could build a little nest for it in the table. I would put it in the corner of the room so that it would not be in the walking path to keep from spreading shavings. My thoughts are that I can work on things when the weather is lousy or even at night a little after work. Any thoughts and experience with a setup of this nature?

Thanks


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

There are some very quiet canaster type vacuums on the market. The quietest vac I've ever been around goes by the name Henry. Their noise range is 47- 49 db(a) Expensive but very quiet and would be great sitting carving in a house with one running right beside you and still be able to carry a conversation with your wife while throwing chips of wood all over the kitchen!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

"Carving" in itself produces very little dust - just chips. Which are easily swept up or vacuumed. Sanding and grinding, on the other hand, is where you have to find something that works for you.
As for my desk, I salvaged a HF workbench and modified it a bit and made a small tilting piece to hold the projects that has two dowels in the base that fits in the dog holes. Mine is not adjustable. But, I can see how that would be a great advantage for the next one I make. (thanks for the idea).
Looking forward to seeing your projects when you get going on it.
(this is my little nook in my den - it creates very little mess to clean up).


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going to take over the dining area for my carving, once my brother moves out. He needed a place to stay for awhile. After walling off the dining area to make him a space, we realized that we can live without it. It shall be my space! And no sanding in there.

John, that bench looks great! Does that rotary phone actually work?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steven - the phone would be "operational" if it was connected to a landline with dial service. It is my family's very first phone we got in 1953. I still have that original phone number today as my cell phone number.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Unless you are doing a lot of sanding or power carving, then you will mainly be making chips. You aren't going to be knocking your chips to a single place, so a broom/brush and dust pan would work better and be quieter. Carving in your house is warmer/cooler and better access to water and bathroom and snacks and stuff. My big tools and bandsaw are in the garage but I carve in my office upstairs whenever I get free time. Occasionally a few chips make it to other areas, but nothing that should break up a marriage.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have been "carving in the house" for years. Relief carving can be done on a flat surface or adjustable setup. Keep your kit simple and it can move anywhere. The mudroom may have the disadvantage of foot traffic that carries your chips into the house.


----------



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. I will post some updates once I get going. Maybe I can overcome the turkey coma and get started this weekend..


----------



## Janeer (1 mo ago)

1. You can cover the room with something like oilcloth for the duration of work.
2. From the dust you can use compact apparatus like vacuum cleaner that used by masters during the manicure, it's cheap and enough for home work with wood.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

My wife's aunt does beautiful carving with what I will call a Dremel style tool in the living room area. She has a filtered duct collector that is about the size of a large Boom Box and the room is dust free.


----------

